# Installing package bees in observation hive



## kelkenberg

I am first time beekeeper with a Bonterra swingview 10 frame hive. Any suggestions on how to install package of bees in the hive. I have seen some videos but just asking for advice. I will try to figure out how to post a picture of hive.


----------



## zookeeper

Just my two cents worth, but it might be easier to get them established in a regular hive first, then transfer the frames to the ob hive. Locate the outdoor hive near the place where your ob hive entrance will be, so when you move them, they are already fixed on that location. Keep them there for a week or two, until they have some brood, then transfer the frames to the ob hive. 

If you decide to install the package straight to the ob hive, I suggest adding a frame of brood from another hive so they're enticed to stay.


----------



## Michael Bush

Installing bees in an observation hive:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnewbees.htm#puttingbeesinobservationhive

More on observation hives:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm


----------



## kelkenberg

Thanks for the good advice. I think I am going to try Mr. Bushes method that he had in the next post. I don't know if I will actually release queen b/c the hive has an access that I can pull out the cage after the queen gets out. Wish us luck !!!!


----------



## kelkenberg

Installed bees today. Everything went great. A lot off bees went on the ground as we dumped them in hive but we just let the glass panel open a little and they crawled right in. Within @ 15 minutes most were in the hive. We then moved hive indoors, opened up the entrance and by dusk all were in! Temperature dropped a lot as night fell and they were all clustered in hive around the queen and the feeder. Hope all goes well tonight as tomorrow is supposed to be a nice sunny day! Couldn't believe how docile and calm they were.


----------



## kelkenberg

Here's the bees in the hive


----------



## Michael Bush

Wow! That's a big hive! I hope you have help carrying it outside!


----------



## drlonzo

i'm in love with that hive already.


----------



## blueskydixon

That is on my to do list after the nectar flow slips away. I'm happy my husband agreed to having one in the house! Four years ago, he barely agreed to me getting bees. I'm flip flopping on putting it in the living room (where the lighting is so/so) or in the empty bedroom (lighting is better, but not always there to peak at).


----------



## Michael Bush

You can save $100 or so a month by putting it in the living room and canceling cable/satellite... There's always something good on bee tv.


----------



## Cloverdale

Wow, nice!


----------



## Cloverdale

kelkenberg said:


> View attachment 10176
> Here's the bees in the hive


Where in NY are you?


----------



## kelkenberg

WNY outside of Buffalo. 3 days since package install and 4 top frames(2 each side) are substantially covered with new comb and are showing a clear liquid in the cells would that be nectar or the beginnings of honey? It also appears queen has left her cage but we haven't spotted her yet. We had two really nice warm days and the bees were flying like crazy and coming back loaded with pollen. Its truly amazing how fast they work, how clean they keep the hive. They have drank almost a quart jar of 1:1 syrup since the install. Colder week coming up but hopefully they will be fine drinking from the feeder.[video=facebook;733193943389829]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=733193943389829[/video] I don't know if that link will work or not still learning this website, Thanks for all comments. We went with the bigger size hive hoping for better luck with hive not wanting to swarm as much and to overwinter. My strong son helped carry it inside to mount. Very happy with the Bonterra designso far... Time will tell


----------

